# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Se requiere YEMAS O PLUMAS DE PALTA (injertar) Arequipa

## Diego ANT

*Saludos cordiales.* 
Se analizaran las propuestas al mejor postor, con el fin de que se haga una negociación correcta. _Se requiere: Plumas o yemas de variedad hass principalmente, para injertar palta , para Arequipa, los interesados contactarse por este medio o por correo: antom-864hotmail.com , con el asunto: pluma palta Hass, para mayor informacion y dejar sus proformas._  
Gracias de antemano. *Atte.
Diego Tintaya Pinto*Temas similares: se puede injertar buganvillas Artículo: Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de yemas de palto de Argentina Perú exportó más de 1,329 TM de harina de plumas en el 2008 para alimento de aves y truchas Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de yemas de palto de Sudáfrica Ministerio de Agricultura requiere contratar Servicio de Consultoría

----------

